
PEXA account compromise sees family lose home sale funds - jen729w
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/pexa-account-compromise-sees-family-lose-home-sale-funds-495249
======
jacquesm
The family didn't lose the money, the company did. They should re-imburse the
family since they never paid them in the first place.

